# Konsole leeren



## vassil (28. Okt 2004)

Danke,
der Problem ist folgendes: Sagen wir ich mache in meinem Programm nur System.out.println. Wie kann
ich nach jedem System.out.println der MS-DOS Command Prompt sauber machen - etwas wie unter DOS "cls".
Also hoffentlich verstehen Sie mir


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (28. Okt 2004)

Es gibt in Java keine Möglichkeit, die Konsole zu löschen, ebensowenig kann man die Zeichenfarbe ändern oder den Cursor setzen. Das ist ein Preis der Plattformunabhängigkeit...

Entweder man simuliert selber eine Konsole in einem Frame, oder man benutzt JCurzez:
http://www.nongnu.org/jcurzez/

Allerdings muß man sich bewußt sein, daß auch JCurzez eine grafische Simluation einer Textkonsole ist!


----------



## Sky (28. Okt 2004)

einfach "cls" aufrufen

siehe: Runtime.getRuntime().exec(...);


----------



## Stefan1200 (28. Okt 2004)

Tippe einfach mal in der Forum Suche *cls* ein, da gibt es einige Beiträge zu diesem Thema.


----------



## vassil (28. Okt 2004)

Ich rufe Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cls"), aber passiert nichts ->
soll ich etwas aendern?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (28. Okt 2004)

Titel präzisiert.


----------



## thE_29 (28. Okt 2004)

redest du von deiner Konsole, dann gehts net, weil du mit runtime.getRuntime einen eigenen Prozess startest und so net wirklich deine Konsole löscht!

außerdem ist cls kein Befehl der alleine ausgeführt werden kann, er ist im cmd Befehl integriert!

wenn den cmd /c cls aber das hilft dir auch nicht weiter


----------



## vassil (29. Okt 2004)

Kann mir jemand konkretes Beispiel geben der meine Konsole leert?


----------



## thE_29 (29. Okt 2004)

von welcher Konsole redest du jetzt eigentlich?

Von einer dos box oder von deime Programm aus die Konsole?

wenn es dein Programm ist, mach einfach 24 \n


----------



## vassil (29. Okt 2004)

Ich rede von der normalen Konsole, die man durch "cmd" startet.
Die Sache ist folgende: ich muss ein Labyrinth schreiben , der jedesmal, neuaufgezeichnet werden muss - damit ich eine Bewegung simulieren kann, dazu brauche jedesmal neu aufzuzeichnen, aber nicht nacheinander, sondern jedesmal neu aufzeichnen, das ist mein Problem, ich brauche ein Kommando , die mein Screen saubert....


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (29. Okt 2004)

Muß es denn eine "echte" Konsole sein oder willst Du Dir nur den Aufwand einer Swing-Anwendung sparen?
Im letzteren Fall würde ich JCurzez versuchen...


----------



## vassil (29. Okt 2004)

Gut ich bin nicht boese, aber irgendwie versteht man mich nicht.
Wenn man "Hello World" schreibt auf welcher Konsole laeuft das, diese Konsole meine ich - die einfache Konsole, auf den man "Hello world" schreibt. Es muss etwas geben, was mein Bildschirm saubert, d.h. erst bekommt man "hello" dann an GLEICHER Stelle, bekommt man "Guten Tag"


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (29. Okt 2004)

Wie schon in meinem ersten Posting gesagt: nein, das gibt es in Java nicht, weil Java plattformunabhängig ist und solche Terminalfeatures einer Konsole plattformabhängig sind. 
Man kann das sicher nativ implementieren, aber dann läuft Dein Programm halt nur noch unter Win32 oder nur noch unter Linux usw.
Ansonsten habe ich Dir ja bereits eine Lösung präsentiert, wie Du eine "echtes" Terminal in einem Frame simulieren kannst.


----------



## vassil (29. Okt 2004)

Danke!


----------

